# Hello everyone !



## saoir (Oct 5, 2014)

Wow, I just arrived at the forum to find that I had already joined. So I reset my password and then went to write a signature ... only to find that I actually joined in 2004 !!
Shock .. I'm 58 now and several times in my life I had a stab at writing but lacked the confidence and determination to do it. I made the huge mistake in my thirties of showing some work to the 'wrong' person. Need I say more ...

So here I am. In May of this year I suddenly had a surge of desire to write again after become familiar with the whole self publishing explosion and after becoming a mad Kindle reader. I am using Scrivener which I LOVE and without which I would never be able to write.

By September I had finished the book .. and at the beginning of last week I published it on KDP and Smashwords. Well holy moly. As of now (1.34am) I am 13,000 words into the second book and loving it. Mind you who the heck knows if they will sell !  

I am looking forward to talking about writing, self publishing, scrivener and anything else that comes up. And maybe getting some help with things myself !

Best wish from Ireland !


----------



## Nickleby (Oct 5, 2014)

Welcome back then, sir, you have a number of years on me as far as membership goes. In age, not so much.

Once you get to ten posts, you can update your profile and go to work in our members-only workshops. That's to keep out the spammers.

All we ask is that you consider giving feedback to others before asking for it yourself. It's good writing practice, it's good for building analytical skills, and it makes other members more likely to return the favor.

Please contact a staff member if you have questions or concerns.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Oct 5, 2014)

It's not often I say this, but you win.

Welcome back to WF!


----------



## Blade (Oct 5, 2014)

:hi:Welcome back to the forums.

Thanks for your explanation on the membership. If I saw 'Join date : Oct 2004 - posts 4' I would be thinking 'a poster who chooses their words carefully'8-[

Anyway consider it a premonition to be realized on its 10th anniversary.:thumbr:


----------



## saoir (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank a lot guys. A nice welcome. Chat soon


----------



## J Anfinson (Oct 6, 2014)

Welcome back. Kick your shoes off and stay awhile. There's plenty of discussions going on in Writing Discussion, and lots to read in the creative areas.


----------



## PiP (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey, Saoir, welcome back You must be one of the original WF members!


----------



## saoir (Oct 6, 2014)

PiP said:


> Hey, Saoir, welcome back You must be one of the original WF members!



And it was so stunning I didn't come back for ten years


----------

